# Rbs Fry



## Dee178

how long do you feed bb to fry after free swim thanks


----------



## Dee178

thanks guys its been 2 weeks now so i stopped the bb and started the decaped brine and they love it. and now my other pair are doing the dance


----------



## Dee178

well i guess i have to start my hatchery again as i have another batch of eggs.by tuesday i should have over 3500 fry thats alot of teeth


----------



## Ægir

Congrats, what are your plans for the fry?


----------



## Dee178

going to try to grow them to sell as i breed alot of different fish .i have over a hundred tanks at my shop and 600 gals at home lol


----------



## BRUNER247

Gl raising them.


----------



## Dee178

lol i can not believe they give out an award for breeding rb.As my first batch is at 8.5 weeks and only lost about 25 fry and have sold 200. The 2000 or so fry where split up into 12 ten gallon tanks.Pretty easy fish to breed and keep alive.That award should be for wild caught fish only.I hope i sell enough to buy 6 to 10 tiger fish to try to breed. That will be an award fish.


----------



## Dee178

Thanks for the luck bruner247 because it worked.sold over 700 from the first batch that ended up be around 1100 at loone size.second batch are still growing.i will post all the pic s soon


----------



## LaRaven

Congrats on your breeding!

I am new to fish, have had my 2 RBP for only a month and they surprised me with eggs. The fry are now 5 days old. Any advise? I started them on BBS but im having bad luck getting them to hatch correctly till my equipment gets here from the mail. I'm using instant BBS, they seem to love it. I have them in a 10g, when should i go for something bigger?


----------



## Dee178

i put around 1500 fry in 9 10gal tanks and fed them decaped brine shimp 'super fine power".and did water changes every 2days and cleaned sponge filter weekly.and when they were thumb nail size moved them into 6 30gal tanks and started using crushed flake.ya i got alot of tanks so it was easy for me to keep water clean and at my shp i don t pay for water lol.good luck in your fry pic it looks like 1500 to 2000 wiglers.the more you have in a tank the faster you have to clean it


----------



## LaRaven

I was thinking about going and buying one more 10g for the next couple weeks, split them up, and then prepare a 180g tank for parents, and give the fry my 55g when they are big enough. I hate to kill anything, or lose a single fry, but I was thinking maybe I should dispose of some so that the others have a chance to make it.


----------



## Trevorjm

Hey Dee178,

Are you in Canada? I'd love to buy some fry from you if you'd ship to me... I'm in Winnipeg, MB


----------



## Dee178

i will look into overnite shipping price this week trevorjm


----------



## Trevorjm

Thanks man, I've been looking for a long time for a fellow Canadian who is willing to ship to me


----------



## Trevorjm

So... any luck? If you aren't sure on how to package them.. just let me know and I can help you out.


----------

